
Rootbocks, raising funds for the Charlottesville Nazis, removed from it's host - RandVal30142
https://twitter.com/RootbocksDotCom/status/897508534493085697
======
RandVal30142
If anyone involved in Rootbocks is reading this. I reported you to your host
last night.

You will be treated like sites hosting malware, with hosts themselves severing
ties ASAP before you taint their IP space.

Cheers.

